# Uplink Activity for June 2012



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Every month has to start in some way ... (IFC remains on channel 393).

*2 changes seen 6/1/12 at 3:51pm ET (v30)*

*Uplinks Removed*
131 IFC Independent Film Channel removed from 119° TP 6 (SD Instant Order)
131 IFC Independent Film Channel removed from 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)

8449 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 6/3/12 at 11:51pm ET (v15)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
6153 INDIE Indieplex added to 119° TP 21 (SD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
6153 INDIE Indieplex added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 21 Ch 6153
6154 AXS added to 110° TP 2 (SD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
6154 AXS added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 2 Ch 6154

8453 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*28 changes seen 6/4/12 at 1:21am ET (v17)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
128 STYLE Style TV added to 110° TP 11 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
128 STYLE Style TV added to 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 11 Ch 128
130 HDNET HD Net added to 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
130 HDNET HD Net added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 2 Ch 130
391 STYLE Style TV added to 110° TP 11 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
391 STYLE Style TV added to 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 11 Ch 391
392 HDNET HD Net added to 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
392 HDNET HD Net added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 2 Ch 392

*Channels Renumbered*
392 AMC American Movie Classics renumbered 9609 on 119° TP 8 (SD Instant Order)
392 AMC American Movie Classics renumbered 9609 on 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
6153 INDIE Indieplex renumbered 393 on 119° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
6153 INDIE Indieplex renumbered 393 on 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
9607 IFC Independent Film Channel 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden) x8C:10 Channel Groups Added (13)
9607 IFC Independent Film Channel 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Package Flag Change EPG Added (Reference EPG linked to 119° TP 6 Ch 9607) Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden) x8C:10 Channel Groups Added (13)
9608 WE Women's Entertainment 119° TP 12 SD Instant Order - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden) x8C:11 Channel Groups Added (14)
9608 WE Women's Entertainment 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Package Flag Change EPG Added (Reference EPG linked to 119° TP 12 Ch 9608) Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden) x8C:11 Channel Groups Added (14)

*No Longer Available*
9610 DISH 119° TP 16 SD *TEST* Hidden
9610 DISH 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden

*Uplinks Removed*
128 WE Women's Entertainment removed from 119° TP 12 (SD Instant Order)
128 WE Women's Entertainment removed from 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
130 AMC American Movie Classics removed from 119° TP 8 (SD Instant Order)
130 AMC American Movie Classics removed from 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
391 WE Women's Entertainment removed from 119° TP 12 (SD Instant Order)
391 WE Women's Entertainment removed from 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
393 IFC Independent Film Channel removed from 119° TP 6 (SD Instant Order)
393 IFC Independent Film Channel removed from 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
6154 AXS removed from 110° TP 2 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6154 AXS removed from 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)

8451 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*18 changes seen 6/4/12 at 1:46am ET (v18)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
9610 AMC American Movie Classics added to 129° TP 31 (HD) *AVAILABLE*
9610 AMC American Movie Classics added to 72.7° TP 32 (HD) *AVAILABLE*

*Channels Renumbered*
9610 DISH renumbered 9613 on 119° TP 16 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9610 DISH renumbered 9613 on 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)

*Reference EPG Change*
4130 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 129° TP 31 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9610 (instead of Ch 9529)
4130 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9610 (instead of Ch 9529)
4351 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9610 (instead of Ch 9529)
4351 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9610 (instead of Ch 9529)
4696 AMC American Movie Classics 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9610 (instead of Ch 9529)
4696 AMC American Movie Classics 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9610 (instead of Ch 9529)
4696 AMC American Movie Classics 129° TP 31 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9610 (instead of Ch 9529)
4696 AMC American Movie Classics 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9610 (instead of Ch 9529)
5406 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 129° TP 31 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9610 (instead of Ch 9529)
5406 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9610 (instead of Ch 9529)
5499 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9610 (instead of Ch 9529)
5499 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to 129° TP 31 Ch 9610 (instead of Ch 9529)

*Uplinks Removed*
9529 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics removed from 129° TP 31 (HD)
9529 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics removed from 72.7° TP 32 (HD)

8451 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

This time it was real puzzle to decide what's happened ...
My interpretation would be:
V:17 Date:060312 Time:222138 PDT


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Number: 6*

393->9607|IFC|119|6|SD||CONUS||WA||
392->9609|AMC|119|8|SD||CONUS||WA||
391->9608|WE|119|12|SD||CONUS||WA||
392->9609|AMC| 72.7|9|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp8:ch9609
391->9608|WE| 72.7|15|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp12:ch9608
393->9607|IFC| 72.7|15|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp6:ch9607
*Package: 2*

9610|DISH|119|16|SD||CONUS||WA||
9610|DISH| 72.7|21|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp16:ch9610
*Added: 10*

393|INDIE|119|21|SD||CONUS||WA||
128|STYLE|61.5|2|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||110W:tp11:ch128
391|STYLE|61.5|2|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||110W:tp11:ch391
130|HDNET|110|2|SD||CONUS||WA||
392|HDNET|110|2|SD||CONUS||WA||
128|STYLE|110|11|SD||CONUS||WA||
391|STYLE|110|11|SD||CONUS||WA||
130|HDNET| 72.7|14|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||110W:tp2:ch130
392|HDNET| 72.7|14|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||110W:tp2:ch392
393|INDIE| 72.7|14|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp21:ch393
*Deleted: 12*

9607|[strike]IFC[/strike]|119|6|SD||||WA||
130|[strike]AMC[/strike]|119|8|SD||||WA|AMC|
128|[strike]WE[/strike]|119|12|SD||||WA|WE|
9608|[strike]WE[/strike]|119|12|SD||||WA||
6153|[strike]INDIE[/strike]|119|21|SD||||WA||
6154|[strike]AXS[/strike]|110|2|SD||||WA||
130|[strike]AMC[/strike]| 72.7|9|SD/H.264||||EA||119W:tp8:ch130
6153|[strike]INDIE[/strike]| 72.7|14|SD/H.264||||EA||119W:tp21:ch6153
6154|[strike]AXS[/strike]| 72.7|14|SD/H.264||||EA||110W:tp2:ch6154
128|[strike]WE[/strike]| 72.7|15|SD/H.264||||EA||119W:tp12:ch128
9607|[strike]IFC[/strike]| 72.7|15|SD/H.264||||EA||
9608|[strike]WE[/strike]| 72.7|15|SD/H.264||||EA||
Total channel changes:30
Total channel:8451

V:18 Date:060312 Time:224637 PDT


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Number: 2*

9610->9613|DISH|119|16|SD||CONUS||WA||
9610->9613|DISH| 72.7|21|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp16:ch9613
*Source: 12*

4351|AMC|119|5s|HD/H.264|130|CONUS||WA||129W:tp31:ch9610
4696|AMC|119|5s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp31:ch9610
5499|AMC|119|5s|HD/H.264|130|CONUS||WA||129W:tp31:ch9610
4351|AMC|119|3s|HD/H.264|130|CONUS||WA||129W:tp31:ch9610
4696|AMC|119|3s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp31:ch9610
5499|AMC|119|3s|HD/H.264|130|CONUS||WA||129W:tp31:ch9610
4130|AMC|129|31|HD/H.264|130|CONUS||WA||129W:tp31:ch9610
4696|AMC|129|31|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp31:ch9610
5406|AMC|129|31|HD/H.264|130|CONUS||WA||129W:tp31:ch9610
4130|AMC| 72.7|32|HD/H.264|130|CONUS||EA||129W:tp31:ch9610
4696|AMC| 72.7|32|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||129W:tp31:ch9610
5406|AMC| 72.7|32|HD/H.264|130|CONUS||EA||129W:tp31:ch9610
*Added: 2*

9610|AMC|129|31|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
9610|AMC| 72.7|32|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA||
*Deleted: 2*

9529|[strike]AMC[/strike]|129|31|HD/H.264|130|CONUS||WA||
9529|[strike]AMC[/strike]| 72.7|32|HD/H.264|130|CONUS||EA||
Total channel changes:18
Total channel:8451

- RED: not available to subscribers;
- GREEN: available to subscribers;
- BLUE: you can see it in EPG, only if you subscribe to the package;
- Preview status tell you about temporary access to the channel what is not in your package(s);
- Brown: changed Market|DMA and/or LiL|Remap channel number.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 6/4/12 at 11:16am ET (v22)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 LIPTN (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 LIPTN (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

*Channels Renumbered*
5702 KNPN (4 Local) renumbered 6753 on 129° 8s29 (East Kansas) (SD St Joseph, MO market Hidden)

*Uplinks Removed*
6753 WDAF (4 Local) KANSAS CITY, MO (FOX) SV* removed from 110° 18s24 (South Iowa) (SD St Joseph, MO market Hidden)

8450 Channels


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

No surprise they are preparing for an AMC takedown...

This is what was weird to me:

"392 HDNET HD Net added to 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
392 HDNET HD Net added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 2 Ch 392"

So... an SD feed of HDNet? How weird is that!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

AMC was available to SD viewers ... making HD Net available to SD seems fair.

DISH did this when Pladia replaced Fuse (before forgetting that Paladia was promoted in a press release as replacing Fuse and dropped the channel).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*20 changes seen 6/4/12 at 7:31pm ET (v25)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5024 HDNET (130 HD) HD Net added to 110° TP 7 (HD Preview) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9422
5024 HDNET (130 HD) HD Net added to 72.7° TP 3 (HD Preview) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9422

*Preview Status Change*
130 HDNET HD Net 110° TP 2 SD Preview
130 HDNET HD Net 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Preview
9422 HDNET (362 HD) HD Net 110° TP 7 HD Preview
9422 HDNET (362 HD) HD Net 72.7° TP 3 HD Preview

*Other Changes*
5406 AMC American Movie Classics 129° TP 31 HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 130 HD)
5406 AMC American Movie Classics 72.7° TP 32 HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 130 HD)
5499 AMC American Movie Classics 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 130 HD)
5499 AMC American Movie Classics 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 130 HD)
4351 AMC American Movie Classics 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 130 HD)
4351 AMC American Movie Classics 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 130 HD)
4130 AMC American Movie Classics 129° TP 31 HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 130 HD)
4130 AMC American Movie Classics 72.7° TP 32 HD Hidden - Mapdown Removed (was 130 HD)

*Uplinks Removed*
391 STYLE Style TV removed from 110° TP 11 (SD Hidden)
391 STYLE Style TV removed from 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
392 HDNET HD Net removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
392 HDNET HD Net removed from 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
393 INDIE Indieplex removed from 119° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
393 INDIE Indieplex removed from 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

8446 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Something bad happened with 61.5W tp29 [Home] two weeks ago ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Something bad happened with 61.5W tp29 [Home] two weeks ago ...


The move to tp14 was documented in last month's thread. There are a lot of content free tps on 61.5W (7 of them) --- looks like they are preparing for the next satellite.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The tp29 is empty since. And new sat is not out yet...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> AMC was available to SD viewers ... making HD Net available to SD seems fair.


Not only that - but it's in AT120 !


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*30 changes seen 6/6/12 at 2:46pm ET (v07)*

*Channels Now Available*
9905 RAIN 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
131 INFO AMC CH 9609/9610 added to 110° TP 21 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
131 INFO AMC CH 9609/9610 added to 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 21 Ch 131
5168 WAWD (49 HD) added to 129° 3s50 (SE Louisiana) (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (49-01)
5168 WAWD (49 HD) added to 61.5° 3s12 (New Orleans) (HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (49-01)
8118 AZNY (39) added to 110° 20s4 (West Massachusetts) (SD New York, NY market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
8118 AZNY (39) added to 61.5° 7s3 (Bethpage) (SD MPEG4 New York, NY market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° 20s4 (West Massachusetts) Ch 8118

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
362 AXS HD Net added to 110° TP 2 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
362 AXS HD Net added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 2 Ch 362

*Channels Moved*
616 EXPNW Express News (Urdu) moved from TP 22 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
620 HUMTV Hum TV (Urdu) moved from TP 28 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
662 QTV QTV (Urdu) moved from TP 28 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
663 ARYMK ARY Musik (Urdu) moved from TP 28 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
675 ARYZQ ARY Zauq (Urdu Cooking) moved from TP 12 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
744 PTV PTV Global (Urdu) moved from TP 27 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
745 GEOTV GEO TV (Urdu) moved from TP 27 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
746 ARYDI ARY Digital (Urdu) moved from TP 27 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
747 ARYNW ARY News (Urdu) moved from TP 27 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
748 DAWN Dawn News (Urdu) moved from TP 25 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
807 TV9 TV9 Gujarat moved from TP 2 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
902 GEONW Geo News (Urdu) moved from TP 7 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
903 AAGTV Aag TV (Urdu) moved from TP 7 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
904 TVONE TVOne (Urdu) moved from TP 24 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
5642 K13XD (13 HD Local) FAIRBANKS, AK (CBS) 110° 31s46 and 31s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Fairbanks, AK market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 13 HD) Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5644 KFXF (7 HD Local) FAIRBANKS, AK (FOX) 110° 31s46 and 31s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Fairbanks, AK market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 7 HD) Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
9975 KPTID 118° TP 20 SD Preview - Package Flag Change
9976 AKSYN 118° TP 20 SD Preview - Package Flag Change
7768 WJPX2 (7) SAN JUAN, PR 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) SD San Juan, PR market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)

*Preview Status Change*
9812 RTPI RTPI (Portuguese) 118° TP 30 SD Preview

*Other Changes*
7785 WJPX (5 Local) SAN JUAN, PR 110° 25s48 and 25s49 (Cuba / Puerto Rico) SD San Juan, PR market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 21 Local)

*Local Channel Info Added*
5642 K13XD Market Flag: *0F40 00 40* Network Name: *cbs*
5644 KFXF Market Flag: *0F40 00 40* Network Name: *fox*

8454 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*11 changes seen 6/6/12 at 7:31pm ET (v09)*

*Other Changes*
5252 KFYR (5 HD Local) BISMARCK, ND (NBC) 129° 12s7 (West North Dakota) HD Minot/Bismarck, ND market Hidden - Network Flag Removed
5260 KSFY (13 HD Local) SIOUX FALLS, SD (ABC) 119° 1sA07 (Sioux Falls) HD Sioux Falls, SD market Hidden - Network Flag Removed
5251 KREX (5 HD Local) GRAND JUNCTION, CO (CBS) 129° 6s19 (NC Colorado) HD Grand Junction, CO market Hidden - Network Flag Removed
5253 KFQX (4 HD Local) GRAND JUNCTION, CO (FOX) 129° 6s19 (NC Colorado) HD Grand Junction, CO market Hidden - Network Flag Removed
5162 KHAS (5 HD Local) HASTINGS, NE (NBC) 129° 5s20 (SC Nebraska) HD Lincoln, NE market Hidden - Network Flag Removed
5162 KHAS (5 HD Local) HASTINGS, NE (NBC) 61.5° 5s15 (Kansas City) HD Lincoln, NE market Hidden - Network Flag Removed
5151 KXJB (4 HD Local) VALLEY CITY, ND (CBS) 129° 9s8 (East North Dakota) HD Fargo, ND market Hidden - Network Flag Removed
5152 KVLY (11 HD Local) FARGO, ND (NBC) 129° 9s8 (East North Dakota) HD Fargo, ND market Hidden - Network Flag Removed
5280 KAQY (11 HD Local) COLUMBIA, LA (ABC) 61.5° TP 10 HD Monroe, LA market Hidden - Network Flag Removed
5281 KNOE (8 HD Local) MONROE, LA (CBS) 61.5° TP 10 HD Monroe, LA market Hidden - Network Flag Removed
5270 WMBB (13 HD Local) PANAMA CITY, FL (ABC) 129° 16s51 (NE Florida) HD Panama City, FL market Hidden - Network Flag Removed

*Local Channel Info Changed*
5151 KXJB (129° 9s8 (East North Dakota)) Network Name: (was cbs)
5152 KVLY (129° 9s8 (East North Dakota)) Network Name: (was nbc)
5162 KHAS (129° 5s20 (SC Nebraska)) Network Name: (was nbc)
5162 KHAS (61.5° 5s15 (Kansas City)) Network Name: (was nbc)
5251 KREX (129° 6s19 (NC Colorado)) Network Name: (was cbs)
5252 KFYR (129° 12s7 (West North Dakota)) Network Name: (was nbc)
5253 KFQX (129° 6s19 (NC Colorado)) Network Name: (was fox)
5260 KSFY (119° 1sA07 (Sioux Falls)) Network Name: (was abc)
5270 WMBB (129° 16s51 (NE Florida)) Network Name: (was abc)
5280 KAQY (61.5° TP 10) Network Name: (was abc)
5281 KNOE (61.5° TP 10) Network Name: (was cbs)

8454 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 6/7/12 at 8:51pm ET (v18)*

*Other Changes*
131 INFO AMC CH 9609/9610 110° TP 21 SD Hidden

8454 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*24 changes seen 6/8/12 at 4:52am ET (v21)*

*Preview Status Change*
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD Preview
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD Preview
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Preview
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD Preview
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD Preview
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 28 HD Preview
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 HD Preview
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD Preview
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 19 HD Preview
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD Preview

8454 Channels

*11 changes seen 6/8/12 at 6:52pm ET (v26)*

*Other Changes*
5252 KFYR (5 HD Local) BISMARCK, ND (NBC) 129° 12s7 (West North Dakota) HD Minot/Bismarck, ND market Hidden - Network Flag Added
5260 KSFY (13 HD Local) SIOUX FALLS, SD (ABC) 119° 1sA07 (Sioux Falls) HD Sioux Falls, SD market Hidden - Network Flag Added
5251 KREX (5 HD Local) GRAND JUNCTION, CO (CBS) 129° 6s19 (NC Colorado) HD Grand Junction, CO market Hidden - Network Flag Added
5253 KFQX (4 HD Local) GRAND JUNCTION, CO (FOX) 129° 6s19 (NC Colorado) HD Grand Junction, CO market Hidden - Network Flag Added
5162 KHAS (5 HD Local) HASTINGS, NE (NBC) 129° 5s20 (SC Nebraska) HD Lincoln, NE market Hidden - Network Flag Added
5162 KHAS (5 HD Local) HASTINGS, NE (NBC) 61.5° 5s15 (Kansas City) HD Lincoln, NE market Hidden - Network Flag Added
5151 KXJB (4 HD Local) VALLEY CITY, ND (CBS) 129° 9s8 (East North Dakota) HD Fargo, ND market Hidden - Network Flag Added
5152 KVLY (11 HD Local) FARGO, ND (NBC) 129° 9s8 (East North Dakota) HD Fargo, ND market Hidden - Network Flag Added
5280 KAQY (11 HD Local) COLUMBIA, LA (ABC) 61.5° TP 10 HD Monroe, LA market Hidden - Network Flag Added
5281 KNOE (8 HD Local) MONROE, LA (CBS) 61.5° TP 10 HD Monroe, LA market Hidden - Network Flag Added
5270 WMBB (13 HD Local) PANAMA CITY, FL (ABC) 129° 16s51 (NE Florida) HD Panama City, FL market Hidden - Network Flag Added

*Local Channel Info Added*
5151 KXJB (129° 9s8 (East North Dakota)) Network Name: *cbs*
5152 KVLY (129° 9s8 (East North Dakota)) Network Name: *nbc*
5162 KHAS (129° 5s20 (SC Nebraska)) Network Name: *nbc*
5162 KHAS (61.5° 5s15 (Kansas City)) Network Name: *nbc*
5251 KREX (129° 6s19 (NC Colorado)) Network Name: *cbs*
5252 KFYR (129° 12s7 (West North Dakota)) Network Name: *nbc*
5253 KFQX (129° 6s19 (NC Colorado)) Network Name: *fox*
5260 KSFY (119° 1sA07 (Sioux Falls)) Network Name: *abc*
5270 WMBB (129° 16s51 (NE Florida)) Network Name: *abc*
5280 KAQY (61.5° TP 10) Network Name: *abc*
5281 KNOE (61.5° TP 10) Network Name: *cbs*

8454 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 6/11/12 at 4:52am ET (v12)*

*Preview Status Change*
400 TENIS The Tennis Channel 110° TP 5 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
400 TENIS The Tennis Channel 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 129° TP 29 HD - Preview Ended
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended

8454 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 6/11/12 at 3:41pm ET (v16)*

*Preview Status Change*
9975 KPTID 118° TP 20 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9976 AKSYN 118° TP 20 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

8454 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 6/11/12 at 8:52pm ET (v19)*

*Other Changes*
8994 KBTX (50 Local) BRYAN, TX (CBS) 119° 5sB10 (Houston) SD Waco, TX market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (50-01)

8454 Channels

*24 changes seen 6/12/12 at 4:52am ET (v22)*

*Preview Status Change*
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 28 HD - Preview Ended
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 HD - Preview Ended
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD - Preview Ended

8454 Channels

*1 change seen 6/12/12 at 12:11pm ET (v26)*

*No Longer Available*
5836 TST 119° TP 9 SD *TEST* Hidden

8454 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*86 changes seen 6/13/12 at 2:11pm ET (v02)*

*Channels Now Available*
9991 TVJPN TV Japan 118° TP 32 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
559 MOVIE DISH Cinema 118° TP 32 HD - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6595 WLOX2 (4 Local) BILOXI, MS (ABC) added to 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (SD Biloxi/Gulfport, MS market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6410 WSCV (51 HD) FORT LAUDERDALE, FL (TELEMUNDO) added to 129° 2s54 (South Florida) (HD Miami, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (51-01)

*Channels Moved*
12990 BWRNS moved from 110° TP 17 to 129° TP 27 (ITV Hidden)
12990 BWRNS moved from TP 4 to TP 8 at 72.7° (ITV Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
5703 WLOX2 (14 Local) BILOXI, MS (ABC) renumbered 6591 on 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (SD Biloxi/Gulfport, MS market Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
5168 WAWD (49 HD Local) 129° 3s50 (SE Louisiana) HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 49 HD) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
5168 WAWD (49 HD Local) 61.5° 3s12 (New Orleans) HD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 49 HD) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
7664 KNWS (64) BROWNSVILLE, TX 110° 29s17 (South Texas) SD Harlingen/Brownsville, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 64 Local)

*Preview Status Change*
9812 RTPI RTPI (Portuguese) 118° TP 30 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Other Changes*
9989 TVJPN TV Japan 118° TP 28 SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD)
9990 TVJPN TV Japan 119° 5sA27 (Hawaii) SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD)
300 HBO-E HBO East 119° TP 10 SD Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
300 HBO-E HBO East 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
301 HBO2E HBO 2 East 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
301 HBO2E HBO 2 East 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
302 HBOSG HBO Signature 119° TP 11 SD Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
302 HBOSG HBO Signature 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
303 HBO-W HBO West 119° TP 19 SD Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
303 HBO-W HBO West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
307 HBOCY HBO Comedy 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
307 HBOCY HBO Comedy 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
309 HBOLT HBO Latino 110° TP 21 SD Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
309 HBOLT HBO Latino 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
4921 HBO-E HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - Popup 19901 Added
5515 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - Popup 19901 Added
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Popup 19901 Added
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Popup 19901 Added
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Popup 19901 Added
304 HBO2W HBO 2 West 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
304 HBO2W HBO 2 West 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
305 HBOFM HBO Family 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
305 HBOFM HBO Family 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9521 UNVSN (270 HD) Univision 129° TP 32 HD - Regional Restriction Added
9521 UNVSN (270 HD) Univision 72.7° TP 6 HD - Regional Restriction Added
9522 FTRAW (272 HD) Telefutura (West) 129° TP 32 HD - Regional Restriction Added
9522 FTRAW (272 HD) Telefutura (West) 72.7° TP 6 HD - Regional Restriction Added
9528 GLVSN (273 HD) Galavision 129° TP 20 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
9528 GLVSN (273 HD) Galavision 72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
9795 USN Universal Sports Network 119° TP 10 SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD)
9795 USN Universal Sports Network 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4)
5347 UNVSN (827 HD) Univision 129° TP 32 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
5347 UNVSN (827 HD) Univision 72.7° TP 6 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
5348 FTRAW (831 HD) Telefutura (West) 129° TP 32 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
5348 FTRAW (831 HD) Telefutura (West) 72.7° TP 6 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
5349 GLVSN (833 HD) Galavision 129° TP 20 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
5349 GLVSN (833 HD) Galavision 72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
4275 UNVSN (270 HD) Univision 129° TP 32 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
4275 UNVSN (270 HD) Univision 72.7° TP 6 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
4276 FTRAW (272 HD) Telefutura (West) 129° TP 32 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
4276 FTRAW (272 HD) Telefutura (West) 72.7° TP 6 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added 
4277 GLVSN (273 HD) Galavision 129° TP 20 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
4277 GLVSN (273 HD) Galavision 72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden - Regional Restriction Added

*Uplinks Removed*
616 EXPNW Express News (Urdu) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
620 HUMTV Hum TV (Urdu) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
662 QTV QTV (Urdu) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
663 ARYMK ARY Musik (Urdu) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
675 ARYZQ ARY Zauq (Urdu Cooking) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
744 PTV PTV Global (Urdu) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
745 GEOTV GEO TV (Urdu) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
746 ARYDI ARY Digital (Urdu) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
747 ARYNW ARY News (Urdu) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
748 DAWN Dawn News (Urdu) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
807 TV9 TV9 Gujarat removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
902 GEONW Geo News (Urdu) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
903 AAGTV Aag TV (Urdu) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
904 TVONE TVOne (Urdu) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
14432 WLOX2 BILOXI, MS (ABC) removed from 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (OTA EPG Data)
6591 WWL (4 Local) NEW ORLEANS, LA (CBS) SV* removed from 110° 23s12 (SE Louisiana) (SD Biloxi/Gulfport, MS market Hidden)
7360 WAWD (49 Local) removed from 61.5° 3s12 (New Orleans) (SD MPEG4 Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden)

8439 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 6/17/12 at 10:26pm ET (v01)*

*Package Flag Change*
131 INFO AMC CH 9609/9610 110° TP 21 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:11 Channel Groups Removed (3)
131 INFO AMC CH 9609/9610 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:11 Channel Groups Removed (3)

8439 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 6/20/12 at 4:52am ET (v18)*

*Preview Status Change*
9483 SPMAN (395 HD) Sportsman Channel 129° TP 20 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9483 SPMAN (395 HD) Sportsman Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9447 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 129° TP 26 HD - Preview Ended
9447 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 72.7° TP 32 HD - Preview Ended

8439 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*29 changes seen 6/20/12 at 3:06pm ET (v22)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
735 APUNJ Alpha ETC Punjab added to 118° TP 26 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
736 JUS Jus Punjabi TV added to 118° TP 29 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
740 MH1 Music Hits One added to 118° TP 24 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
741 JUS1 Jus One added to 118° TP 28 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
745 ETVBA ETV Bangla (India) added to 118° TP 12 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
746 TARAM Tara Musik (Bengali) added to 118° TP 14 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
747 AATH Sony Aath Movie (Bengali) added to 118° TP 14 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
748 STARA Star Ananda added to 118° TP 2 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
19241 MLBN added to 119° TP 16 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19241 MLBN added to 72.7° TP 22 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
749 TV5NW [International Channel] added to 118° TP 29 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9796 LUXE [International Channel] added to 118° TP 22 (SD *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 600-07

*Package Flag Change*
8118 AZNY (39) 110° 20s4 (West Massachusetts) SD New York, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change
8118 AZNY (39) 61.5° 7s3 (Bethpage) SD MPEG4 New York, NY market Hidden - Package Flag Change

*Preview Status Change*
9428 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV 129° TP 32 HD Preview
9428 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV 72.7° TP 26 HD Preview
9905 RAIN TV Rain (Russian) 118° TP 2 SD Preview
9457 AMERI (194 HD) Destination America 110° TP 19 HD Preview
9457 AMERI (194 HD) Destination America 72.7° TP 30 HD Preview

*Other Changes*
622 APUNJ Alpha ETC Punjab 118° TP 26 SD Hidden
809 JUS Jus Punjabi TV 118° TP 29 SD Hidden
812 MH1 Music Hits One 118° TP 24 SD Hidden
581 JUS1 Jus One 118° TP 28 SD Hidden
578 TARAM Tara Musik (Bengali) 118° TP 14 SD Hidden
587 AATH Sony Aath Movie (Bengali) 118° TP 14 SD Hidden
590 ETVBA ETV Bangla (India) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden
907 STARA Star Ananda 118° TP 2 SD Hidden

*Uplinks Removed*
14030 WGBX2 BOSTON, MA (PBS) removed from 110° 26s4 (West Massachusetts) (OTA EPG Data)
14788 KSTP2 ST. PAUL, MN (ABC) removed from 110° 4s28 (Central Minnesota) (OTA EPG Data)

8449 Channels

*2 changes seen 6/20/12 at 4:52pm ET (v24)*

*Preview Status Change*
9989 TVJPN TV Japan 118° TP 28 SD Preview
9991 TVJPN TV Japan 118° TP 32 HD Preview

8449 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 6/20/12 at 6:52pm ET (v25)*

*Other Changes*
19241 MLBN 72.7° TP 22 ITV Hidden - EPG Added (Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 100)

8449 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*23 changes seen 6/21/12 at 3:51am ET (v28)*

*Channels Moved*
265 CCNEW China Central News moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (SD Free Free)
345 EDRAM Encore Drama moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (SD Instant Order)
394 WFN World Fishing Network moved from TP 19 to TP 8 at 119° (SD Instant Order)
526 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from 119° TP 11 to 110° TP 14 (SD)
529 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from 119° TP 16 to 110° TP 6 (SD)
533 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from 119° TP 17 to 110° TP 14 (SD)
555 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from 119° TP 16 to 110° TP 6 (SD)
4766 WFN World Fishing Network moved from TP 19 to TP 8 at 119° (SD Hidden)
5899 DRMT3 moved from 119° TP 11 to 110° TP 14 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5928 WFN World Fishing Network moved from TP 19 to TP 8 at 119° (SD Hidden)
12991 BWRIN moved from TP 7 to TP 17 at 110° (ITV Hidden)
12991 BWRIN moved from TP 22 to TP 4 at 72.7° (ITV Hidden)
36701 MTDTA moved from TP 7 to TP 21 at 119° (EPG)

*Reference EPG Change*
265 CCNEW China Central News 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 Free Free) EPG linked to Ch 265 on 110° TP 8 (instead of 110° TP 6)
345 EDRAM Encore Drama 61.5° TP 12 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) EPG linked to Ch 345 on 110° TP 8 (instead of 110° TP 6)
394 WFN World Fishing Network 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) Pop - EPG linked to Ch 394 on 119° TP 8 (instead of 119° TP 19)
526 MOVIE DISH Cinema 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 526 on 110° TP 14 (instead of 119° TP 11)
529 MOVIE DISH Cinema 72.7° TP 7 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 529 on 110° TP 6 (instead of 119° TP 16)
533 MOVIE DISH Cinema 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 533 on 110° TP 14 (instead of 119° TP 17)
555 MOVIE DISH Cinema 72.7° TP 31 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 555 on 110° TP 6 (instead of 119° TP 16)
4766 WFN World Fishing Network 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 4766 on 119° TP 8 (instead of 119° TP 19)
5928 WFN World Fishing Network 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5928 on 119° TP 8 (instead of 119° TP 19)

*Uplinks Removed*
6152 LTD15 removed from 119° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)

8448 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 6/22/12 at 5:31pm ET (v09)*

*Preview Status Change*
9411 ENLC Enlace TV 119° TP 9 SD Preview
9411 ENLC Enlace TV 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Preview

8448 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 6/25/12 at 2:31pm ET (v30)*

*Preview Status Change*
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 129° TP 29 HD Preview
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD Preview

8448 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bye (again) Reelz ... Hello Mid-Atlantic Sports Net and Mid-Atlantic Sports Net 2!
Also hello to a Hopper version of Big Ten Network ... the channel and alts on channel 438.
(Plus other changes.)

*74 changes seen 6/27/12 at 4:01pm ET (v14)*

*Channels Now Available*
749 TV5NW TV5NW [International] 118° TP 29 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9796 LUXE LUXE [International] 118° TP 22 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6596 WXXV2 GULFPORT, MS (NBC) added to 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (-02)
5432 MASN (432 HD PartTime) Mid-Atlantic Sports Net added to 129° TP 25 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-22
5432 MASN (432 HD PartTime) Mid-Atlantic Sports Net added to 72.7° TP 8 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 25 Ch 5432 - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-22
5433 MASN2 (433 HD PartTime) Mid-Atlantic Sports Net 2 added to 129° TP 25 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-23
5433 MASN2 (433 HD PartTime) Mid-Atlantic Sports Net 2 added to 72.7° TP 8 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 25 Ch 5433 - Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-23

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
438 BIG10 Big Ten Sports Network added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
438 BIG10 Big Ten Sports Network added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
9643 ROCKS (87 Local) (Advertising) added to 119° TP 13 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9643 ROCKS (87 Local) (Advertising) added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 13 Ch 9643

*Channels Renamed*
19241 MLBN renamed MLBAP (119° TP 16 ITV Hidden)
19241 MLBN renamed MLBAP (72.7° TP 22 ITV Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
5448 NHLNA NHL Network Alternate renumbered 477 on 119° TP 12 (SD Hidden)
5448 NHLNA NHL Network Alternate renumbered 477 on 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
6410 WSCV (51 HD Local) FORT LAUDERDALE, FL (TELEMUNDO) 129° 2s54 (South Florida) HD Miami, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 51 HD)
9601 BUY! (Shopping) 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD)
9602 SALE (Infomercials) 119° TP 9 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Instant Order) x8C:8 Channel Groups Removed (3)
9611 SHOP (Infomercials) 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD)
9612 ALIVE America's Auction Network 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD)
9646 NEW (Shopping) 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 72 Local) Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
9646 NEW (Shopping) 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Market Removed Mapdown Removed (was 72 Local) Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
9647 MALL (Shopping) 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
9647 MALL (Shopping) 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
9648 IDEA (Infomercials) 119° TP 9 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
9648 IDEA (Infomercials) 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
9649 BEST (Infomercials) 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
9649 BEST (Infomercials) 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)

*Preview Status Change*
9989 TVJPN TV Japan 118° TP 28 SD - Preview Ended
9991 TVJPN TV Japan 118° TP 32 HD Hidden - Preview Ended Subchannel Mapdown 623-01 changed to 623-02
9505 ENCOR (340 HD) Encore East 110° TP 19 HD Preview
9505 ENCOR (340 HD) Encore East 72.7° TP 13 HD Preview
191 G4 G4 TV 110° TP 5 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
191 G4 G4 TV 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
378 INDIE Indieplex 129° TP 26 HD Instant Order Preview
378 INDIE Indieplex 72.7° TP 26 HD Instant Order Preview
9408 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV 129° TP 26 HD - Preview Ended
9408 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV 72.7° TP 28 HD - Preview Ended

*Other Changes*
275 NEW (72 Local) (Shopping) 110° TP 10 SD Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
275 NEW (72 Local) (Shopping) 61.5° TP 14 SD Preview - Market Added Mapdown Added
439 BIG10 Big Ten Sports Network 110° TP 9 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-01 Added
439 BIG10 Big Ten Sports Network 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-01 Added
9500 BIG10 (439 HD PartTime) Big Ten Sports Network 129° TP 24 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-01 Added
9500 BIG10 (439 HD PartTime) Big Ten Sports Network 72.7° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-01 Added

*New LName/Text*
19241 MLBAP Internal Data

*Uplinks Removed*
4084 TSH2 removed from 118° TP 13 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4085 TSH4 removed from 118° TP 13 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
5407 REELZ Reelz removed from 129° TP 23 (HD Hidden)
5407 REELZ Reelz removed from 72.7° TP 11 (HD Hidden)
19242 IAPP3 removed from 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden)
6595 WLOX2 (4 Local) BILOXI, MS (ABC) removed from 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (SD Biloxi/Gulfport, MS market Hidden)
9277 WWJX (51) JACKSON, MS removed from 110° 26s11 (West Alabama) (SD Jackson, MS market Hidden)
9277 WWJX (51) JACKSON, MS removed from 61.5° 1s12 (New Orleans) (SD MPEG4 Jackson, MS market Hidden)
8286 W21AU (21) ORLANDO, FL removed from 110° 31s1 (South Florida) (SD Orlando, FL market Hidden)
8286 W21AU (21) ORLANDO, FL removed from 61.5° 15s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Orlando, FL market Hidden)
9604 REELZ (299 HD) Reelz removed from 129° TP 23 (HD Hidden)
9604 REELZ (299 HD) Reelz removed from 72.7° TP 11 (HD Hidden)

*Sports Channel Changes*
5440 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 119° TP 18 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-02 Added
5440 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-02 Added
5441 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-02 Added
5441 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-02 Added
5442 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-03 Added
5442 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-03 Added
5443 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-03 Added
5443 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-03 Added
5444 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-04 Added
5444 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-04 Added
5445 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-04 Added
5445 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-04 Added
5446 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 119° TP 10 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-05 Added
5446 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 438-05 Added
5447 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-05 Added
5447 ALT10 Big Ten Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown HD 438-05 Added
5449 NHLNA (477 HD PartTime) NHL Network Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
5449 NHLNA (477 HD PartTime) NHL Network Alternate 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added

8445 Channels


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Bye (again) Reelz ... Hello Mid-Atlantic Sports Net and Mid-Atlantic Sports Net 2!
> 9604 REELZ (299 HD) Reelz removed from 129° TP 23 (HD Hidden)
> 9604 REELZ (299 HD) Reelz removed from 72.7° TP 11 (HD Hidden)


Of course! I set a timer to record the movie tonight and series premier Friday of "XIII".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*6 changes seen 6/28/12 at 12:46pm ET (v21)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
478 MLBNA MLB Network Alternate added to 110° TP 24 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
478 MLBNA MLB Network Alternate added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 24 Ch 478

*Sports Channel Changes*
5450 MLBNA MLB Network Alternate moved from 72.7° TP 29 to 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5450 MLBNA MLB Network Alternate moved from TP 24 to TP 2 at 110° (SD Hidden)
5451 MLBNA (478 HD) MLB Network Alternate 129° TP 27 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
5451 MLBNA (478 HD) MLB Network Alternate 72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added

8447 Channels

*1 change seen 6/28/12 at 3:51pm ET (v22)*

*Package Flag Change*
9796 LUXE LUXE [International] 118° TP 22 SD Preview - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)

8447 Channels

*1 change seen 6/28/12 at 4:56pm ET (v24)*

*Preview Status Change*
9796 LUXE LUXE [International] 118° TP 22 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

8447 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*17 changes seen 6/29/12 at 1:52pm ET (v31)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
130 HDNMV HD Net Movies added to 110° TP 21 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
130 HDNMV HD Net Movies added to 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 21 Ch 130
8806 KTMFD (14 Local) MISSOULA, MT (FOX) SV* added to 110° 31s37 (SW Montana) (SD Twin Falls, ID market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5023 HDNMV (130 HD) HD Net Movies added to 110° TP 7 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9423
5023 HDNMV (130 HD) HD Net Movies added to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9423

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
9604 STYLE Style TV added to 110° TP 11 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9604 STYLE Style TV added to 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 11 Ch 9604
9605 STYLE Style TV added to 129° TP 32 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 32 Ch 9428
9605 STYLE Style TV added to 72.7° TP 26 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 32 Ch 9428
9606 HDNET HD Net added to 110° TP 7 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9422
9606 HDNET HD Net added to 72.7° TP 3 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 7 Ch 9422

*Channels Renumbered*
130 HDNET HD Net renumbered 131 on 110° TP 2 (SD Preview)
130 HDNET HD Net renumbered 131 on 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Preview)

*Other Changes*
5024 HDNET (131 HD) HD Net 110° TP 7 HD Preview - Mapdown Changed (was 130 HD)
5024 HDNET (131 HD) HD Net 72.7° TP 3 HD Preview - Mapdown Changed (was 130 HD)

*Uplinks Removed*
131 INFO AMC CH 9609/9610 removed from 110° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
131 INFO AMC CH 9609/9610 removed from 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

8456 Channels

*1 change seen 6/29/12 at 4:56pm ET (v01)*

*Other Changes*
6753 KNPN (4 Local) 129° 8s29 (East Kansas) SD St Joseph, MO market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (4-01)

8456 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*40 changes seen 6/30/12 at 11:56pm ET (v10)*

*Channels Now Available*
9604 STYLE Style TV 110° TP 11 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9604 STYLE Style TV 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9605 STYLE Style TV 129° TP 32 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9605 STYLE Style TV 72.7° TP 26 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9606 HDNET HD Net 110° TP 7 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9606 HDNET HD Net 72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*Channels Renamed*
4130 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (129° TP 31 HD Hidden)
4130 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (72.7° TP 32 HD Hidden)
4351 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden)
4351 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden)
4588 WE Women's Entertainment renamed STYLE Style TV (119° TP 12 SD Hidden)
4588 WE Women's Entertainment renamed STYLE Style TV (72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4695 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (119° TP 8 SD Hidden)
4695 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4696 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden)
4696 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden)
4696 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (129° TP 31 HD Hidden)
4696 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (72.7° TP 32 HD Hidden)
4699 IFC Independent Film Channel renamed HDNET HD Net (119° TP 6 SD Hidden)
4699 IFC Independent Film Channel renamed HDNET HD Net (72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5406 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (129° TP 31 HD Hidden)
5406 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (72.7° TP 32 HD Hidden)
5499 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden)
5499 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden)
9607 IFC Independent Film Channel renamed HDNET HD Net (119° TP 6 SD Instant Order)
9607 IFC Independent Film Channel renamed HDNET HD Net (72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
9608 WE Women's Entertainment renamed STYLE Style TV (119° TP 12 SD Instant Order)
9608 WE Women's Entertainment renamed STYLE Style TV (72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
9609 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (119° TP 8 SD Instant Order)
9609 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (72.7° TP 9 SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
9610 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (129° TP 31 HD)
9610 AMC American Movie Classics renamed HDNMV HD Net Movies (72.7° TP 32 HD)

*Package Flag Change*
131 HDNET HD Net 110° TP 2 SD Preview - Package Flag Change
131 HDNET HD Net 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change
5024 HDNET (131 HD) HD Net 110° TP 7 HD Preview - Package Flag Change
5024 HDNET (131 HD) HD Net 72.7° TP 3 HD Preview - Package Flag Change

*Preview Status Change*
130 HDNMV HD Net Movies 110° TP 21 SD Preview
130 HDNMV HD Net Movies 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Preview
5023 HDNMV (130 HD) HD Net Movies 110° TP 7 HD Preview
5023 HDNMV (130 HD) HD Net Movies 72.7° TP 24 HD Preview

8456 Channels


----------

